# Dog needed



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello,

Going on annual MT pheasant trek later tonight. Friends flying in from out of town. It is a big event.

This morning my prize Drahthaar broke his toe. He's on 3 legs. Vet says let him rest. The timing could not be worse. My friend and his son from AZ can't get a refund on their plane ticket.

I'm hoping to rent a hunting dog from someone for a few days. The dog will get lots of good experience on roosters and maybe some sharptails. I am great with dogs - they love me and I love them. The dog would be treated like a king (or queen). And the owner would be able to make some $$. I have had chesapeakes, labs and this Drahthaar. Love them all. Any hunting breed would be great. Please call Rich at 801 209-1605 if you have a dog or know anyone who does.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Seem like TAK and you ought to have a conversation...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lefty is coming over right now to get acquainted with Brew. What a crazy conversation. His dog that got the broken toes came out of the same exact F litter as my Drahthaar from Jason Wilde a couple of years back. Pretty good chance Brew is headed with him to Montana tonight to go on vacation to get into some pheasant hunting.

On top of that my wife and I are taking off this weekend to stay at a resort and we were going to have have him kenneled up anyway for a couple of days.

I have to admit, many times I wish I were just a dog.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice save there MS.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Still blows me away. Small world. Wish I were headed to Montana though.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Lefty...
Sorry I got tied up with some work and never got back with you. If this first hook up don't work for ya give me a yell. Again sorry I did not call ya back...


----------

